# Lyft’s stealing from drivers strategy didn’t work so well for their earnings



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

They beat their EPS by one penny. But rides have fallen off a cliff, as drivers have punted them for stealing all of the money.

Burn in hell, Lyft.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

F**k lyft


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Yet uber said they made a killing, I read it somewhere, didn't pay too much attention.

The reason why Uber made more is because they were surging and paying people to do rides not sitting and waiting for suckers to take them, this is why they have no volume, I was right, their requests are flooding the drivers but without decent streaks, bonuses, surges, nothing moves.

Lesson learned for lyft I guess, You can't have both cake and a party?

I tuned on my app today cause a friend told me they put surge clouds back. lol, it feels funny to see them backtrack to old surges or ala Uber.










Uber beats on revenue, says core business is bouncing back after omicron surge


Uber beat analyst estimates on revenue for the quarter and said it's starting to bounce back from headwinds caused by the omicron coronavirus surge.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> The reason why Uber made more is because they were surging and paying people to do rides not sitting and waiting for suckers to take them, this is why they have no volume, I was right, their requests are flooding the drivers but without decent streaks, bonuses, surges, nothing moves.


They got too greedy at the wrong time. Now is definitely the wrong time because gas price's which are a direct input cost to most driver's is extremely high. Even a brain dead Lyft driver won't be happy about making $100 and burning $45 in gas during their shift.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

June132017 said:


> They got too greedy at the wrong time. Now is definitely the wrong time because gas price's which are a direct input cost to most driver's is extremely high. Even a brain dead Lyft driver won't be happy about making $100 and burning $45 in gas during their shift.


exactly they need to surge like Uber has been surging and Drivers are turing off Lyft. Hell at the airport I might be 3rd Lyft in line and get a request because the other drivers decline.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Companies just need to go back to simpler times. 70-80% to the driver. Charge the rider market rates depending on driver supply and rider demand.

I think most drivers would be ecstatic to get a consistent 70% of the fare at this point... At least there would be some parity between what the rider thinks drivers get paid and actual pay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2021)

None of this promotion bullshit. Lol. 

They don't need employees with fancy titles making stupid promotions. They are the real money suckers. Just design a simple app that takes a 25% cut and *fire the rest of the development and marketing team. *


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Companies just need to go back to simpler times. 70-80% to the driver. Charge the rider market rates depending on driver supply and rider demand.
> 
> I think most drivers would be ecstatic to get a consistent 70% of the fare at this point... At least there would be some parity between what the rider thinks drivers get paid and actual pay.


Drivers should be paid at least 75% of local taxi rates + 75% of ALL surges and fees collected from pax.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Drivers should be paid at least 75% of local taxi rates + 75% of ALL surges and fees collected from pax.


I don't think that is a good model. Just paying the driver a fair cut of the total should be simple. The systems they have are so complex, heck lyft doesn't even show the rider amount anymore so who knows wtf they are doing. The weekly summary tends to come out at a decent % but that is only if you hit the goals on the platform and have a little luck in not having too many long pickups/short trips. 

Uber and lyft have tied the driver rate more to $ per hour and that is the wrong way to look at it when they brag about their 20-30$ per hour claim. It is much less if you take into account the federal mileage rate and dead miles. A person this day doing independent work needs to be in the $50-75 per hour rate at a minimum.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jfinks said:


> I don't think that is a good model. Just paying the driver a fair cut of the total should be simple. The systems they have are so complex, heck lyft doesn't even show the rider amount anymore so who knows wtf they are doing. The weekly summary tends to come out at a decent % but that is only if you hit the goals on the platform and have a little luck in not having too many long pickups/short trips.
> 
> Uber and lyft have tied the driver rate more to $ per hour and that is the wrong way to look at it when they brag about their 20-30$ per hour claim. It is much less if you take into account the federal mileage rate and dead miles. A person this day doing independent work needs to be in the $50-75 per hour rate at a minimum.


Attaching driver pay rates to local taxi rates IS simple, and so is requiring the companies to pay the drivers 75% of ALL pax charges.

I can put it differently if you prefer... Drivers must be paid at least 75% of local taxi rates OR 75% of every cent pax are charged for trips, whichever is GREATER.

Your proposed system of a "fair cut" of the total is vague and doesn't protect drivers earnings from possible price wars between Uber and Lyft.

When Uber and Lyft went on a fare slashing spree from 2013-2016, drivers' pay crashed as a result.

My proposed system guarantees drivers will be paid a decent wage AND receive at least 75% of whatever pax are charged. It also protects drivers' earnings from dropping in the event Uber or Lyft decide to slash fares. If they slash fares, the companies will pay, not the drivers.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Back in the olden days when I was doing cab in SF, the deal was this: 
No lease, split the book with the owner. Driver kept tips and 'extras'. Pick up the cab full of gas, drop it off full of gas. Tips should cover your gas.
OR ...
Lease the cab for X$ per 12 hour shift and keep everything. Pay your own gas.

I usually went for the lease thingy.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Back in the olden days when I was doing cab in SF, the deal was this:
> No lease, split the book with the owner. Driver kept tips and 'extras'. Pick up the cab full of gas, drop it off full of gas. Tips should cover your gas.
> OR ...
> Lease the cab for X$ per 12 hour shift and keep everything. Pay your own gas.
> ...


A major difference between your taxi situation and rideshare was your pay rates were regulated by the govt and fully transparent. Uber and Lyft are not transparent and are free to cut driver pay anytime they want.

Another major difference was you were beating up someone else's car, not your own.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Attaching driver pay rates to local taxi rates IS simple, and so is requiring the companies to pay the drivers 75% of ALL pax charges.
> 
> I can put it differently if you prefer... Drivers must be paid at least 75% of local taxi rates OR 75% of every cent pax are charged for trips, whichever is GREATER.
> 
> ...


Your proposal is stupid and extremely difficult with 100s of markets with different rates. Taxi rates are very complex. Per mile, per minute over a certain mph, per minute under a certain mph, etc. Sometimes with surge the rider pays more than the local taxi rate. The problem is the driver may only see 50% of that and the rider will be unlikely to tip because they think the driver gets a good percentage of it already.

As a developer myself, what you are asking is extremely difficult programmatically.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> They beat their EPS by one penny. But rides have fallen off a cliff, as drivers have punted them for stealing all of the money.
> 
> Burn in hell, Lyft.


Lyft is a crap company


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Lyft is literally dead. I get more rides with Uber than Lyft from everywhere. If there was actual legislation that said 80/20 split and all tips had to go to driver with full transparency. If said the min a driver could be paid per ride was 7.50 for rides under a mile and being under a mile with no stops and attach 3 bucks add on to every stop with actual wait time. Drivers would be payed better


----------



## TeaintheD (Jul 11, 2021)

The Entomologist said:


> Yet uber said they made a killing, I read it somewhere, didn't pay too much attention.
> 
> The reason why Uber made more is because they were surging and paying people to do rides not sitting and waiting for suckers to take them, this is why they have no volume, I was right, their requests are flooding the drivers but without decent streaks, bonuses, surges, nothing moves.
> 
> ...


So, you didn't pay too much attention to the article but you are comfortable commenting on it and sharing your perception of the truth??? This is problem with society, talking with no proof


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

jfinks said:


> ...At least there would be some parity between what the rider thinks drivers get paid and actual pay.


I now show my passengers the fare breakdown before they exit my vehicle. Its always so satisfying to see their jaws drop at the disparity of what they thought our take vs. Lyft's.


----------

